# Jon Boat Performance



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm looking at a new mod-v type jon boat in the 16-17' range. I've heard that some length/width combinations are much poorer in terms of planing and top speed than others, and may handle poorly while turning. What is a good bottom width for a boat in this range, using a 25hp 2 stroke tiller outboard? What speed can I expect with a couple guys and gear?


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

With a 25, you will get around 30 mph. The wider the better.

I would really question getting a jon boat for fishing Michigan. Yes, it is good for small lakes and rivers, but not appreciably better than a good 16' deep V. It is poor for running St Clair, Erie, Michigan or the River whereas a deep V is perfectly fine. I would highly recommend you take a look at a good quality boat like a Lund WC-16 (or the Starcraft or Alumacraft equivalents). It is a lot of boat, extremely versatile and will get you to 90% of the fishing we have here.

Jim


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

And used ones can be an especially good deal. Was seriously looking at the Lund WC16 when I stumbled upon a used StarCraft 16'er. What a great find. With spring and the economy, I highly suspect a few good deals to be available pretty soon. I found mine right here in the classifieds.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw a guy on Traverse Bay with a jon boat and smaller outboard and when he started the motor it reved and threw all 3 passengers (except 1) out of the boat and the darn thing spinning so much the one guy stuck in front couldnt get to the back to shut it down. The people in the water were in great danger as this thing spun wildly. Finnally he was able to get to the motor to shut it down and drag the water logged passengers in. My only experience with them but I guess this could happen to any type of boat without a lanyard key.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, for clarification, this is for duck hunting in shallow waters.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ironmachineus said:


> Sorry, for clarification, this is for duck hunting in shallow waters.


Yeah but....you say that now, but trust me, a buddy will call and say (for instance) "Man the walleyes are really hitting out on LSC" and you'll wanna try it. Being one who uses my boat 90% of the time for duck hunting too, I'd suggest you take the advice that's been given and look at a deep V. I've had three different boats, starting with a mod V many moons ago. It was a great boat, but very limited in what I could use it for. My current 17' Lund can go really shallow for duck hunting, but can also hit the bay in rough weather without my $%#%& puckering :evilsmile Trust me as someone who's been there/done that...at some point you'll wanna do more than just shallow water duck hunting with it.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

ironmachineus said:


> I'm looking at a new mod-v type jon boat in the 16-17' range. I've heard that some length/width combinations are much poorer in terms of planing and top speed than others, and may handle poorly while turning. What is a good bottom width for a boat in this range, using a 25hp 2 stroke tiller outboard?quote]
> 
> My understanding is that wider is always more stable. Side wall height is important for keeping water out of the boat, so the higher the better. Jon type boats typically have shorter sidewalls which can come into play while absorbing the wakes of other boats - like on all sports lakes - yet some Jon type boats have higher side walls than others...not as deep as a "V" but deeper than other Jons (typically Lunds/StarCrafts have higher sidewalls than say a Tracker or off brands. Some Jon manufacturers use sidewalls no higher than some canoes - 12-14"). Some Jons even have open floors or at least walk through seats allowing more movement while standing. All considerations. Last fall, several duck hunting boats were posted in the Classifieds, many with full camo covers, trailers, and motors. You might search the classifieds and check to see if any are still available - if you are intent on a Jon type boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys - clearly, wider sounds better for handling and performance. I really do want a jon for this - I already have a 14" mirrocraft deep v, and a 18' champion bass boat for fishing.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

If you look there is a big difference in the gunnels between the 16 and 17 foot range. Because of this I went with the 17 TritonI love the boat and would buy another in a heart beat!


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

With 2 adults and all your equipment I think you will be under powered with 25 hp.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

One of the guys I hunt with has a 17' with a 25 hp. Not the fastest boat and at times will not plane when loaded down. I have the E-Tech 50, if you can go this way you would be better off.


----------



## Roughneck1860 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Lowe Roughneck 1860VT mod-vee Jon. I have a 30hp Mariner 2 stroke on it. Once as you get past the 16' mark thye get deepr than what alot of people think. My 18' is 2feet deep. While not as deep as deep V it still pretty deep compair to the 14-16" alot fo Jons are. I use mine on the Detroit, River, Lake Erie and Lake St Clair for both fishing and hunting. It wont take the real rough stuff like a deep V but if it that rough you really dont want to be out in it anyway. I can put me and my two son (12yrs and 15yrs) along with 75-100 decoys and run in the 22-23phm range with the 30hp on it with a 12pitch 4 bld prop. A tiller is the way to go just for the extra room. I can get into less than 6" of water with it when using a push pole and its a very stable shooting platform even in a light chop. I'd probably skip the 16' and go into atleast a 17' if not an 18' though if your going to hutn any big water like StClair. It can get real nasty in Nov and I dont think the shallow 16'rs would take it.

Tim


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I know this is a little late not sure if you found one or not but we just got a yamaha g3 jon boat with the modified v. That boat is fantastic. We got the 1448. Plenty of room for two guys and lots of gear. Room enough for 3 as well. With two of us and gear with 25 hp will do 35mph on gps. I wouldnt own a vbottom after this one now. We use it for alot of river fishing, small lake fishing, and hunting. It handles great. Drifts better than any v i have ever owned. It has nice high sides. and to top it off it was cheaper than everything comparable. Fully welded comes with the floor kit already installed.


----------



## Roughneck1860 (Mar 29, 2008)

madmike22 said:


> Drifts better than any v i have ever owned.


That's one thing I've found about my 1860 aswell. I've fished out of alot of different Walleye boats (including my own 18ft Crestliner) and my Jon drifts better then any of them....I have alot better boat control when it's windy.

Good Fishin'
Tim


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ironmachineus said:


> Thanks guys - clearly, wider sounds better for handling and performance. I really do want a jon for this - I already have a 14" mirrocraft deep v, and a 18' champion bass boat for fishing.


All great advice and opinions here so far,,, in all honesty there's really no reason to keep all those boats,,, you should probably post some pic's of that 14' Mirrocraft and just sell it,,:evilsmile


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

I use a 16' SeaArk mod v with a 25 h.p. merc 4 stroke for duck hunting and the ocassional fishing trip on the detroit river. Never had a problem planning out loaded with blind, gear, decoys, dog and two guys. very stable ride and able to get through skinny water when needed. tops out at a little over 30 m.p.h. I dont think you can go wrong with a mod v for duck hunting in style.


----------

